# Why so cheap



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Why is the (VZW) Nexus priced so far below the others? Just cause 6 months old or ready to ditch it soon?
Nexus is 149
Razr 199
Razr Maxx 259
SG3 199-249

These are upgrade/new servicr pricing thru Verizon


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

noober said:


> Why is the (VZW) Nexus priced so far below the others? Just cause 6 months old or ready to ditch it soon?
> Nexus is 149
> Razr 199
> Razr Maxx 259
> ...


I'd say it's pretty apparent which one sold better...


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

6 months is quite a while in the phone world.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

VZW hates the Galaxy Nexus and wants to deplete their supply... The Maxx has a big ass battery that can last a full day of heavy usage, and has the Droid marketing behind it... The S3 is not an exclusive phone, so they can't jack the price up.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

They want to get rid of their inventory as it is not a "money maker" for them. The DROID lineup is where they make a lot of money as they can put all sorts of junk on it, plus they market them heavily. They get paid for all the crap-ware that is pre-installed, so the more they sell, the more they make, and the more they'll advertise. When is the last time you saw an advertisement for the Nexus?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Or maybe the actual price Verizon pays for the Samsung phones is less than that of the moto phones. Thus they can sell them for less and still stand to make a profit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

imnuts said:


> They want to get rid of their inventory as it is not a "money maker" for them. The DROID lineup is where they make a lot of money as they can put all sorts of junk on it, plus they market them heavily. They get paid for all the crap-ware that is pre-installed, so the more they sell, the more they make, and the more they'll advertise. When is the last time you saw an advertisement for the Nexus?


If all of that was true, wouldn't they sell the moto phones for less than the Samsung phones. This way they can make more on the other stuff that goes along with it.

At this point, verizon is looking to deplete all of its inventory between the nexus, razr and the maxx.

I really don't know, just asking questions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

$149 is not cheap considering the S3 starts at 199.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> If all of that was true, wouldn't they sell the moto phones for less than the Samsung phones. This way they can make more on the other stuff that goes along with it.
> 
> At this point, verizon is looking to deplete all of its inventory between the nexus, razr and the maxx.
> 
> ...


No, because with the marketing behind the Razrs, they can sell it at that price.

And yes, when was the last time anyone saw a Nexus commercial?

*****crickets*******

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Cheaper is a poor indicator of what is best. Iphone fanboys tend to use that to justify why iphones are nicer (despite the fact that some of the older ones go for near free or less than $100). A good portion of the price of any name brand product is also marketing and advertising costs. The more you see it in the news, the higher that portion most likely is.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> $149 is not cheap considering the S3 starts at 199.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You are absolutely right. It's not cheap at all and it's ridiculous that these handsets are going for $300 at launch.


----------



## naughtydorito (Dec 10, 2011)

I actually saw one commercial back in January when it was kinda new

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd pay $1,000 on contract for any phone that lived up to the hype of the carriers and OEMs. 
I understand that not every possible scenario can be anticipated, but most of these devices are nothing more than beta versions of hardware. And we're all testers. By the time they get it right.... oops...contract is up or..."Hey look at our 'new' phone you can buy that's even more awesome than the last phone you bought from us."
I'd really love to know the TRUE cost of these phone. Can't be more than $75 in materials. Just a random guess based on no facts however.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Cause is a matha freaking awesome phone. They want more people to have it. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> I'd pay $1,000 on contract for any phone that lived up to the hype of the carriers and OEMs.
> I understand that not every possible scenario can be anticipated, but most of these devices are nothing more than beta versions of hardware. And we're all testers. By the time they get it right.... oops...contract is up or..."Hey look at our 'new' phone you can buy that's even more awesome than the last phone you bought from us."
> I'd really love to know the TRUE cost of these phone. Can't be more than $75 in materials. Just a random guess based on no facts however.


Probably more than $75. I know the HP touchpad was $300 something in costs for parts (not including labor and other overhead like shipping).

OLED screens are also expensive. The only price I know for sure on the Nexus is the LTE modem was $23 (based on an article I read). I would say the more accurate (wholesale) price of the Nexus is probably around what Google sells it for.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I read an article (and of course can't find it) that mentioned for every month a new technology/devices is on the market, it's base cost drops 10%.

6 months, 60%, $150 sounds about right. I'm not even sure if the author had credible information, but it's a decent assumption if anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> If all of that was true, wouldn't they sell the moto phones for less than the Samsung phones. This way they can make more on the other stuff that goes along with it.


They need to make up for the marketing portion of the DROID lineup. Also, when is the last time VZW gave someone a break when something cost them less?


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

I think its great. More nexus's in the world the better. More users = more reasons to keep development going = constant improvement. Look at the og vs like the droid x. The og was way out dated but had way more support. Why? It had more users. Among other reasons of course but still....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

IMO the Nexus is now priced right where the Razr line is priced too high.


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

On Amazon Wireless, the Nexus is only one cent. While this is kinda sad, its gonna get our phone out there more. Amazon even has the Rezound at 100, and I can't stand using those.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Also cost doesn't always determine the true value of a product.  I have things I got for cheap that are amazing and function better than items I paid decent money for.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Also cost doesn't always determine the true value of a product.  I have things I got for cheap that are amazing and function better than items I paid decent money for.


I think this basically sums the whole thing up. Although the price is going down doesn't mean the quality is any worse than when it first came out. I still feel this is the best Android phone currently available. Even if the specs don't back that up.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I think this basically sums the whole thing up. Although the price is going down doesn't mean the quality is any worse than when it first came out. I still feel this is the best Android phone currently available. Even if the specs don't back that up.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed. My dad has an upgrade available and he's always asking me what phone I would get.. I keep telling him the GN and he always responds that it's outdated. He just doesn't understand..









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I think this basically sums the whole thing up. Although the price is going down doesn't mean the quality is any worse than when it first came out. I still feel this is the best Android phone currently available. Even if the specs don't back that up.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks lol. I try to at least have some reason from time to time.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Thanks lol. I try to at least have some reason from time to time.


And of course most of the times you do, most.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> And of course most of the times you do, most.


haha thanks buddy!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> haha thanks buddy!


Anytime Mr. Supermod!


----------

